# Needle Phobia



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

2 weeks ago I went to the ER and found out I have a huge cyst. I don't think it's cancerous, but I then had to see another doctor (ugh) and they wanted to do all these tests and were talking about surgery and wanted me to have blood tests done. I said NO!!!!!!!!!!!  and have managed to avoid them since.

Well...I don't want to deal with any of this at all. I hate it. I very much dislike doctors, hospitals, anything to do with them and I have a huge fear of needles. But today I was finally thinking, okay...I want them to check to be sure I don't have cancer and I want to know other stuff too that they can find out....but I still can't handle it. I don't know if I can do it. 

My two main fears is if I'll freak out, panic etc so bad...and lose control and all that, and embarrass myself and cause a problem, or if something goes wrong....and there's sooo much that could go wrong. To name some they could mess up, I could faint, it could somehow hurt or damage me, they could do the test wrong and get wrong results...just anything! Also worried about who the person is...if they are young or old (older people are better, not so nervous around them) how experienced they are, what they are like, how they act...etc. Also, it's just all so awkward having a blood test. (if you haven't already guessed, I have never had a blood test before in my arm, only a finger prick and that was a nightmare when I was a kid)

Any advice? :um


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, you're EXACTLY like me about this. Probably my number one fear... omgggggggg, it's such a huge massive fear for me. I've never had mine drawn either. I NEVER WANT TO. idk what to do...




I'm queasy just thinking about it/wanting to cry/pass out. This has been a problem for me my whole life and idk how to get passed it.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

To be honest, I haven't heard of anyone who doesn't fear needles at all.


----------



## cels (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, somehow I don't fear getting shot or giving blood for a test. I just think it won't harm me in any way, unless it is some huge syringe of course.. I was very afraid of it as a younger kid, though. Maybe the lack of fear is because we had lots of fun with the syringes as kids, using them to shoot water at each other (without the needle part, naturally). :b

I remember once in school they showed a movie about drug addicts and some girls even fainted when the needle came up. :um


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

I used to be the same. When I was in school we went on an outing to the blood bank and I had to be carried out after seeing the first needle! Then I got tattoos and it turned out to be like flooding therapy and now I can even watch the needle go in and not tense up when I have blood taken.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

As someone who pokes people daily with needles, I have never quite understood the needle-fear when it comes to drawing blood, since the needle used is quite tiny but suffice to say I would guesstimate that at least 90% of people have some sort of needle phobia. I would freak out over a LP or something like that, but the common 21 gauge needle is far smaller than what they even use for IVs. 

However, the docs cannot help you unless you submit to the tests. I can assure you that tests are carefully monitored on analyzers and very accurate. Ask them to use a 23 gauge butterfly (blue one). Turn your head, go to your happy place and let them do what they have to do.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

The first thing to do is make an appointment to have your tests. Explain while making your appointment that you have a fear of needles. The person doing the test ought to respect your feelings and be gentle and considerate, letting you stay in control. If you get someone who says "don't be silly," insist on getting someone else to do it. Most phlebotomists in this country are trained to take blood from the vein on the inside of the elbow, but there are plenty of other veins that could be used, though I'm guessing they all horrify you equally?

Ask yourself, what's the worst that could happen?

You could faint. Not the end of the world; unpleasant but survivable. You say "they could mess up" but really, there's not a lot you can mess up taking a blood sample. The worst they could do is bruise you. This has happened to me, and it's really not a big deal. It's not painful, and you don't even notice it until after the fact. 

A really simple and effective distraction technique is to count backwards, out loud, from a hundred. Be brave and go for it, good luck


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Health first, fear second! Put it on the back burner...and possibly leave it there lol. 

Blood tests are really quite simple. They hardly bother me at all now, I can even watch. The only thing I ever worry about is how professional the nurse is. But how hard can it be?

All the shots we had to get in school bothered me though...since they actually hurt. Just remember it's for the better and I'm sure you'll be glad you did it (assuming that you will).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Madison_Rose said:


> The first thing to do is make an appointment to have your tests. Explain while making your appointment that you have a fear of needles. The person doing the test ought to respect your feelings and be gentle and considerate, letting you stay in control. If you get someone who says "don't be silly," insist on getting someone else to do it. Most phlebotomists in this country are trained to take blood from the vein on the inside of the elbow, but there are plenty of other veins that could be used, though I'm guessing they all horrify you equally?


I dont know anyone at the hospital I work at that would say "dont be silly" to anyone. And we will even draw blood with the person lying down, in case they feel faint. If someone did say that, I wouldnt let them draw my blood either. That is an excellent point, one should feel comfortable with health care providers.

And you are right, you can draw blood from any number of veins although the antecubital (elbow area) is preferred, because its the least painful spot. Not that it really hurts.

Chances are you (the OP) are young and have excellent veins. Should be quick.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I really don't have that fear. I used to, but then I got anemia and had to get shots every two weeks for months, so now, I could care less about needles.
If I find out I need a shot or IV, I just think, 'get it over with', and that's it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

I like getting needles. I donated blood largely because i was interested to see what getting blood drawn felt like. i actually(were it possible) would take people's vaccine's for them.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Ask them to draw blood with a baby butterfly needle. Those things are painless. For the fear, just close your eyes and think happy thoughts.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Ask them to draw blood with a *baby butterfly needle*. Those things are painless. For the fear, just close your eyes and think happy thoughts.


A "baby" butterfly is a 25 gauge needle which is so small it can easily hemolyze the blood, which is basically busting up the red blood cells which will ruin the sample. There is a 23 gauge butterfly needle that is slightly bigger but far more preferred.

As someone who draws blood, I find it amusing when someone says "can you draw me with a butterfly", not seeming to realize a 21 gauge butterfly is same exact sized needle as a straight needle. Its just a different way to hold it.

Hospitals prefer lab workers use straight needles, as they cost significantly less than butterflies. I tend to use butterflies quite a bit.


----------



## whatev133 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have the same problem with needles. A few weeks ago I found out right when I was in the doctor's office that I was going to have blood taken that day before I left. I was fine when the needle was in me, but when they took it out I almost passed out. For some reason, when needles are removed from me it triggers something psychologically and I go crazy. you're definitely not alone w/ the needles thing.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I am, and always have been scared to death of needles. I have avoided going to the doctor, and hate hospitals, etc. I wish that I had cancer, so I could die right now, though.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

rachelynn said:


> 2 weeks ago I went to the ER and found out I have a huge cyst. I don't think it's cancerous, but I then had to see another doctor (ugh) and they wanted to do all these tests and were talking about surgery and wanted me to have blood tests done. I said NO!!!!!!!!!!!  and have managed to avoid them since.
> 
> Well...I don't want to deal with any of this at all. I hate it. I very much dislike doctors, hospitals, anything to do with them and I have a huge fear of needles. But today I was finally thinking, okay...I want them to check to be sure I don't have cancer and I want to know other stuff too that they can find out....but I still can't handle it. I don't know if I can do it.
> 
> ...


I HATE NEEDLES. What I usually do is tell the people that I don't want to see the needle and then take a towel or something to cover my eyes. I tell them in advance I can't see the needle from beginning to end. So I cover my eyes with a towel from start to finish. This helps me a lot. But the medical staff think this is funny. They don't laugh out loud, but I can tell they think this is funny. But its the best system I've found so far, never see the needle from beginning to end.

ps. gl rachel


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

I would suggest talking with your doctor about your fear. I have a phobia of needles and with hypothyroidism I have to have blood drawn rather frequently. It's never pleasant but my doctor has worked with me. Maybe if I outline what I do to get throught it, you can get some ideas about what you could do.

* Schedule the lab work as early as possible. Not only do I have less time to freak out before getting blood drawn but I also have more time afterwards to recover.

* I never go alone. My mother (former EMT) accompanies me and communicates my needs for me. She also distracts me while my blood is being drawn which I consider priceless.

* I take Xanax before. Not only does this calm me down -alot, I might add- but it also inhibits my ability to run or fight. I have been known to act violently when approached with a needle. Eheh.

* I also use a lidocaine/prilocaine cream to numb the area. Between this, covering my eyes, being distracted by my mother, and the lab tech NOT telling me what's going on, I usually make it through the appointment.

* As someone previously stated, you should lay down. It lowers the chances of me fainting or injuring myself should I actually faint.

I hope this could help you somewhat. ^_^


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Blood draws are virtually impossible for me to do. The needles they want to use look like the size of a damn pipeline to me. finger pricks are OK as the lancet they use if so tiny and sharp that I can't even feel it and a paper cut hurts vastly more.

The last time I gave a blood sample (8 years ago) I had to lay down to avoid the risk of falling to the ground when I passed out and by the time the needle was removed I was about a second away from totally passing out. My vision was going black and I was dripping with sweat as if it was 110 degrees in the room, even though it was really only a normal 72. The nurses were afraid to let me sit up as they feared that I'd fall to the floor if I did that. The doc handed me a huge wad of paper towels to mop my brow that was soaked with sweat. I put on a stunning display.

If I need surgery for something, well, that scare the hell out of me and I have some idea of what I would do in such a situation. I think I'd allow myself to die than go thought any pain of surgery. That may sound like a stupid choice to many, but then few can understand my crazy fears.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

thebalrogbard said:


> * I also use a lidocaine/prilocaine cream to numb the area.


Hey, that's a good idea. Maybe you could do that, hold ice over it for a few minutes, AND take an aspirin or something before they give you the shot, so you won't feel it as much.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

polythene said:


> If you really must, take an anxiolytic (explain your needle phobia to your doctor and I'm sure they'll be willing to prescribe you a short course of tablets) - Xanax or something similar - to calm yourself down before the blood test. I really do think you ought to get it checked out, as random skin growths are never good news.


What about those of us who already take 10 mg of Xanax daily?

What do we get to put us in la la land so we don't care what you stick in our arm? I'd really like to try some fast-acting barbs.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> If I need surgery for something, well, that scare the hell out of me and I have some idea of what I would do in such a situation. I think I'd allow myself to die than go thought any pain of surgery. That may sound like a stupid choice to many, but then few can understand my crazy fears.


Same


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Penny said:


> A "baby" butterfly is a 25 gauge needle which is so small it can easily hemolyze the blood, which is basically busting up the red blood cells which will ruin the sample. There is a 23 gauge butterfly needle that is slightly bigger but far more preferred.
> 
> As someone who draws blood, I find it amusing when someone says "can you draw me with a butterfly", not seeming to realize a 21 gauge butterfly is same exact sized needle as a straight needle. Its just a different way to hold it.
> 
> Hospitals prefer lab workers use straight needles, as they cost significantly less than butterflies. I tend to use butterflies quite a bit.


ah, that's really interesting to know! It seems the butterfly are less intimidating but it's just perception!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> Ask them to use a 23 gauge butterfly (blue one). Turn your head, go to your happy place and let them do what they have to do.


Could you put 23 gauge in some unit of measure that means something to a guy that like me that knows zip about the medical profession. If you didn't specifically ask for that size, what would be the standard that's normally used? So a butterfly is a flexible needle? I assume since you mention a straight needle and the only other thing I can think of would be flexible:stu

It's like saying a shotgun is a 12 gauge to somebody who knows nothing about firearms so they have no idea that would round off to 0.73 inches in diameter or pretty darn big.

And the shotgun is still less frightening.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

When I was a child I had to get heaps of blood tests done so I become used to it  I enjoy seeing the blood drawn from my vein into the syringes canister


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Could you put 23 gauge in some unit of measure that means something to a guy that like me that knows zip about the medical profession.


I wish I could; that is a hard one. All I can say is that its small and only one size up from the super tiny ped 25 gauge.



> If you didn't specifically ask for that size, what would be the standard that's normally used?


The most common sized needle used for a blood draw is a 21 gauge needle. The lower the gauge, the bigger the needle. When they put an IV in they like to use a 18 if they can. On a healthy person with good veins, I always use a 21 and that is the more standard size needle. Its also in green packaging, and 23 gauge is in blue, another way to identify it, as they are sometimes referred to in my hospital as a blue or green needle. I should mention the 25 gauge is also blue but a dark royal blue.



> So a butterfly is a flexible needle? I assume since you mention a straight needle and the only other thing I can think of would be flexible:stu


No the needles arent flexible themselves. Its the housing that is different. A straight needle has in inflexible housing that the tube is put into:

http://anastamosis.blogspot.com/2009/02/how-to-draw-blood.html

The butterfly has a more flexible housing and is easier to use, although costs the company more money:

https://www.gpsupplies.com/images/Products/L_BUTTERFLY-LG.jpg

These pictures are a bit dated but the idea is the same.



> It's like saying a shotgun is a 12 gauge to somebody who knows nothing about firearms so they have no idea that would round off to 0.73 inches in diameter or pretty darn big.
> 
> And the shotgun is still less frightening.


I know; I cannot think of a good comparison right now. 25 is super small, 23 is small, 21 is average, 18 is larger, 16 is a big SOB. :lol

There is nothing to be frightened about when getting your blood drawn. Compared to other things in the hospital, its a very simple easy procedure. It becomes more of an issue when someone has poor veins or is dehydrated. I am very good at it and have become the one who can get the tough draws. If we ever meet Karl, I would be more than happy to bring a needle with me and draw your blood to prove my point. :lol :b


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info penny. Almost died looking at the pictures though.

It'd be awesome if you could really draw our blood for us, lmao.


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Phibes said:


> When I was a child I had to get heaps of blood tests done so I become used to it  I enjoy seeing the blood drawn from my vein into the syringes canister


ACK!
:fall


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Here ya go Karl, I have lined them up smallest to largest although the last two are the same gauge, the last one is a straight needle. I used a pencil to give you a sense of size. They are left to right 25, 23, 21 and 21. I had an 18 I meant to put in the pic but forgot. Doesnt matter; they are the big boys you wouldnt want that one anyway.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> There is nothing to be frightened about when getting your blood drawn.


And social situations shouldn't cause fear either yet we have this entire site devoted to SA. Strange, isn't it?



Penny said:


> Compared to other things in the hospital, its a very simple easy procedure.


You're comparing this to a hospital, where orthopedic surgeons do knee replacements with barbaric tools that look like stuff you'd pick up at Home Depot!!! By comparison damn near anything looks simple.



Penny said:


> It becomes more of an issue when someone has poor veins


Are poor veins a genetic thing or what? The last time (perhaps literally the LAST ever) was in 2001 and they let some newbie who didn't have a clue play let's find a vein on me. This is not a game to be played with me. Next time if I ever give a blood sample I will demand to know the experience level of the individual doing the job and if they do not meet my standards they will be rejected. The one who'd done it months earlier left a big bruise but hit a vein the first try and got it done fast and efficiently. This clueless newbie was poking me for a couple minutes in search of the hidden treasure. It seems my veins don't stick out so that they can be seen from across a room the way you can with body builders who are down to 2% body fat. Gee, even I could find a vein on those guys.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> And social situations shouldn't cause fear either yet we have this entire site devoted to SA. Strange, isn't it?


Haha, I thought that a few times reading the responses. If it's no their own fear (PHOBIA), it's hard for people to understand. If it were so simple to think about it all rationally, I'd have already done it =(

Not that I don't appreciate the tips and advice.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> You're comparing this to a hospital, where orthopedic surgeons do knee replacements with barbaric tools that look like stuff you'd pick up at Home Depot!!! By comparison damn near anything looks simple.


Yes, I am comparing it to a hospital because that is where I work. What you call "barbaric" actually saves lives heals them, or improves them.

If one doesnt want their blood drawn or the treatment they need one doesnt have to get it. If you dont want to get your blood drawn then dont; everyone has the right to say no. I could be charged with battery if I drew someone by force (unless instructed to do so by cops). There are plenty of people that want medical treatment; if you dont want it, dont get it.



> Are poor veins a genetic thing or what? .


I dont think so. Most people have good veins. The more those veins are used the more scarring occurs. Chemo patients get their veins pretty beat because of the crap that is pumped into them. Some people have super fleshy or puffy arms that can make it difficult. Hydration plays a huge factor in it also.

I use a transilliuminator (red LED light that lights up veins somewhat) on tougher cases and never just poke around hoping for the best....I always have an intended target. Its rare that I cannot get a draw and I usually get it in one shot. But regardless of experience level, EVERYONE misses sooner or later. Its a mathematical certainty.

I know needle phobia exists; nearly everyone I draw prefaces it with the pharse I wish I had a dollar for every time I hear it "I really dont like needles". I get it.

But compared to other things in medicine its a rather benign experience. Just saying....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> Yes, I am comparing it to a hospital because that is where I work. What you call "barbaric" actually saves lives heals them, or improves them.


I witnessed the aftermath of my mother's knee replacement. She stated twice in agony: "Why did I do this; I wish I were dead. Why did I do this; I wish I were dead." She doesn't recall it and the only other witness is dead, so she has to trust me alone on that. Despite being done at a teaching hospital and the second largest hospital in the entire state they were unable to find a pain specialist to do a damn thing about her pain -- gee, you'd think they'd have one around being so large. I'm sure their lawyers explained that leaving patients in agony is far cheaper than accidentally killing them with to much morphine and similar opioids. I personally would not be willing to have any surgery unless there was a legally enforceable agreement where I was allowed all the painkillers I wanted and the drugs didn't stop till I either indicated I'd had enough, went unconscious, or died (with orders not to recessitate me). I'd be fully willing to waive any rights to sue for accidentally killing me in exchange for adequate pain management -- I understand the risk.

Our medical system most certainly is barbaric. I also watched my father die of leukemia at home gasping for breath. In short he bled to death over two week. A fatal drug OD would have been vastly more humane, but since he's not a dog we can't treat him to such dignity.

I was the guy responsible for hiding his gun so he couldn't shoot himself. Though for his final weeks that was a moot point. A cocked gun could have landing in his lap and have been useless as he lacked the strength to even lift it.

This might explain in part why I hold an exceedingly negative view regarding the medical community that I deem a bunch of useless dim bulbs.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm haven't read all the replies, but you should go, but do the following:
1. Make sure to tell them about your needle phobia. Its nothin new to them; nothing to be embarrassed about; even the manliest of men (me :b) have them. Things will go a lot better if you let them know first off.

2. If they haven't asked you already, tell them you want your blood taken while lying down. Most blood testing stations have a bed for this purpose.

3. Don't look at the needle; look away until its all over.

4. Everytime you think how horrible its going to be, replace this worrying thought with the thought of how relieved you'll feel once you get the tests done.

Good luck


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying to force myself to look at pictures of needles and maybe find some videos of blood being taken, and watching them over and over. Writing that made me queasy... 

Honestly, it's something I'd love to get rid of though...  The fear.

This is a common fear... but why? Is it a innate response to the prospect of losing blood?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> This might explain in part why I hold an exceedingly negative view regarding the medical community that I deem a bunch of useless dim bulbs.


Gee, thanks.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate needles, but I can have them. It's just OCD thoughts can make things hard at times. :S


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't like needles at all. 

I always ask the nurse if I can lie down. I've never had one say no. 

I've only once had a situation where the nurse couldn't draw any blood and had to keep poking around, but she said it was probably because I was dehydrated.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

years ago, when i joined the army, they stuck us with so many needles that the fear of needles just went away. if you get someone that knows what they are doing you'll hardly, if at all, feel the needle. just look away and close your eyes if its that bad. i once had a doc in mexico stick me with an 18g needle. that one hurt but they dont use 18g for drawing blood


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I think my mind is set on thinking I can do this and want to...but I am still scared about how I'll react...I know I can tolerate a little pain, if I set my mind to it...I think I am just worried about the person, who they are and what everything will be like, and how awkward everything will be and I don't like people touching me and I don't even know if they'll find a good vien...and I think I'm a bit dehydrated and I don't know how to NOT look at everything...I think I'm just scared of the unknown...afterall I did handle getting a shot at the dentist, I should be able to handle a blood test, right? If I make it, I might go wednesday....but whenever I do go, I'll let you all know how it goes... :?


----------



## eyesnheart (Nov 15, 2011)

I know that 10% of the population has a documented needle phobia. A phobia is different from a nervous reaction to a needle...its the small portion of the population that faints, fights, runs from the situation or just never puts themselves in a medical situation so as to have a needle stick. Most medical professionals do not regularly see patients with a real needle phobia because we do not go to doctors. When I was 20 years old, my phobia was so severe I had to cross the street when a woman wearing a white winter coat came walking towards me. I am over 50 now and through (talk) therapy, desensitization, biofeedback, and EMDR I am able to to go a medical facility and get medical treatment. I cannot however have a needle stick. So, in my entire adult life I have only had 3 blood draws and those were when I was able to take 10 mg of Ativan beforehand. On the Ativan and laying down I still fainted and my pulse dropped to dangerously low levels. To the medical folks reading this blog...I just want to let you know a phobia doesn't mean you are rational. We know that. I know avoiding medical treatment so I don't have to have a needle stick isn't a wise decision but it is the reality of the situation and you can't just say" it will only be a short prick and then its over" and think we will understand.


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

It's funny, I was discussing this with my mom tonight. 

I've had a few needles in my life, starting from when I was very small. One of my earliest memories is screaming 'twinkle twinkle' while having blood drawn in a paediatric unit. 

So ya. I developed one wicked needle phobia. I have acted the fool so many times, and when I had surgery, the doctors actually stuck a butterfly needle in my arm and taped it there so I wouldn't have to be stuck when I needed morphine. Another time they actually risked not doing pre-op bloodwork because of the phobia. 

Ironically, having never been treated for the phobia, it is the one anxiety that I have beaten. In the last year I have even graduated to no lidocaine and the adult sized needles!

The answer is exposure exposure exposure, which, admittedly isn't in the cards for some people. 

In the past 2 years or so, I have had a ton of bloodwork. At first I was crying for butterflies, covered in lidocaine, and kind of a wreck. Then, for whatever reason, my brain just got tired of freaking out so much and over time I was able to really loosen up. 

My suggestion would be to talk to your doctor. They might be able to come up with a solution to help you. It might start with looking at a picture of a needle, then diabetic lancets where you can prick yourself, to a blood test...etc. 

Also, I have found the young lab techs to be much more understanding because they have actually been educated about phobia. I had this genius young one once so said "SO what are you doing today?" just as she stuck the needle in...I was too distracted to notice!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have ptsd from my experiences with needles. of course my birth father abused steroids and for a kick injected me with them when I was just 3 years old... 

I have never had a blood test since. Only recently have i been able to get needed vaccinations.


----------



## Mokxie (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I _have_ fainted and freaked out both. I just try to tell myself that they are medical professionals, they've seen it all. When I fainted, they just told me that others have done the same. When I panicked, my doctor asked me, "What has happened to you to make you so anxious?" I responded, "I had a spinal tap when I was 7." The doctor answered, "Yep, that would do it." xD

Just try to keep in mind that these people have already seen just about everything there is to see. You won't stand out in their mind one bit. =)


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I used to be terrified of needles. Finding out I'd need to have blood drawn would pretty much be the end of the world for me. After a lot of exposure though, I can watch them stick the needle in without flinching. Now the part I hate the most is taking off the tape that keeps the cotton ball in place afterwards.


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

I was reading the wikipedia article on trypanophobia (needle phobia) and apparently there are 4 types. Interesting. 

For those who have fainted in response to needles, the article makes it sound like it's really important to have it treated as vascular collapse can occur. (Just in case the whole experience isn't anxiety provoking enough!)


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

One time I had to get a blood test, I remember the nurse just nonchalantly poked a HUGE needle into my forearm, and it hurt like a B*TCH.

I wouldn't say I've got a phobia of em but I'd rather not have another one, ya know? And the crap thing is, she had to leave it in for like a minute (or more) to get a good amount of blood, by the time she was done, I felt woozy and weak, lol. 

Ugh, hurt so damn much...


----------

